

Vivaldi/Spark Tablet OS-images now available for download - madmaze
http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/03/forums-bodega-client-code-partners.html

======
peterpeters
I hope this succeeds for the well being of the linux community. It seems like
currently there are alot of different arm linux things popping up, linux on
arm is really gaining momentum. Of course I also wish this on the other
devices as well, such as the raspberryPi. I hope this year will be the
beginning of linux, real linux not andorid, in the main stream!

~~~
madmaze
Well that would be very nice, but I think we are a far way away from actually
having non-technically users choose linux over andorid/ios or windows/osx

------
xxqs
great, this could be useful for mobile applications which require more control
on graphics access performance. Like Augmented Reality and such.

Also might be useful for app-dedicated installations. For example, a set of
educational games for little kids, leaving no option for misuse :)

~~~
peterpeters
yea and especially because we are closer to the hardware we can use the
special ARM neon instruction set, at least i think the AMLogic chip supports
them

~~~
xxqs
any idea when they plan to start shipping the hardware? I couldn't find much
information

~~~
peterpeters
as far as i know in about a month or so, there is a post Aaron did on his blog
that said i think early may or something like that, but dont quote me on that,
it was with the post about the preorder distribution

~~~
peterpeters
here is the post [http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/02/spark-pre-orders-
closed.h...](http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/02/spark-pre-orders-closed.html)

~~~
xxqs
I'd say mid-Summer at best that you can order one and get it within reasonable
time

~~~
madmaze
perhaps, they also announced a 10" version

------
skippy311
Can't wait to see this tablet arrive at my door ^^

~~~
madmaze
im very interested in trying the images out on mine, also there is a work-in-
progress kernel on github: <https://github.com/hillbeast/Kyorakernel.git>

~~~
skippy311
Heh you know its gonna be big, all sorts of work being done for a tablet that
doesnt have an official release date yet :D

------
Shitflaps
Yay mobile linux!

------
xxqs
Yay finally a multi-user tablet!

